# Daily Telegraph yesterday - HFEA warn against tx abroad



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/04/28/wfert28.xml


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

At least the have printed Ruth and Clare points of view too. Its not quite so one sided than it could have been. But even so it doesn't exactly do much for good publicity for those of us who go abroad for DE. 

Chris


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

Not exactly an balanced piece.

What about the clinics 'targeting' british women. 

I know, it's just awful, I can barely walk down the street without being stalked by foreign clinics deperate to impregnate me


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

And then they don't even answer our e mails...


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Targeted  Where do they come up with these ideas.
I have been turned down several times by non-UK clinics because of: age limits, too many patients, lack of donors, being single.  Being able to get treated abroad is a bit of a goose hunt, unless you find these boards first!  
The article is still not great- but at least some mention of the boards might help others that would not know where to start to look.
Don't we have any good journalists among our IF ranks that could write a great story with the right angle and get it published?


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi B123!  I do know a lot of journos so maybe your good suggestion is a viable one.  Will have a chat and, of course, it would have to be anonymous on my part but it's about time, isn't it, that we got the truth going in some paper/mag somewhere?  Will keep you all informed of any progress if any.

AJ xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

"We have heard of some clinics which offer treatment to patients that is so dangerous that it has been banned in the UK - for example implanting five embryos which significantly raises the chance of multiple pregnancy - the biggest risk of IVF for both mothers and babies.

So that's the whole of the United States off limits to all you Fertility Tourists!!!!

I think they were trying to frighten people away from Eastern Europe but they forget that clinics in the States regularly 'implant' (Don't they mean transfer?) more than 5 embryos.

They just can't get it right can they?


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi AJ-  That would be great- as long as they get it right and on our side.  
I was thinking about it last night more.  I know it is possible to do "polls" on BB.  It may be interesting to have some actual statistics from a real group of IVF travellers.  Just a thought.
Good luck and keep us up to date if you get anywhere with them.
Bonnie


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Bonnie,
Did you mean FF instead of BB??!!! I wondered if you meant Big Brother! Maybe I'm being thick though...
Hope you manage to make your decisions soon re clinics, I'll try to reply to your IM at some point later when a bit less frantic.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

BB = bulletin board


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

I'm looking at going to Eastern Europe to get some dental work done - where are the warnings about that?
My sister is going to Spain to have her varicose veins sorted out - these are now considered "cosmetic" on the NHS
A friend I had round for lunch today is going to S Africa for a facelift next month.

Why are they picking on women going for fertility treatment - what is so special about us.

It's a bit like the views they used to have on mixed race childen in the 70's and 80's - "Ive got nothing about women going out with black men - it''s the children I feel sorry for" etc

I think there's a racist agenda here - why is no one warning people about going abroad for other treatments - the NHS sends patients to France and Germany for hip replacements - why is that OK when fertility treatment isn't?

I am no longer going to look at or post on boards relating to this issue - as far as I am concerned the HFEA and DCN have a racist agenda which I refuse to buy into.

Enjoy your bank holiday girls

Love Jo  XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Bonnie et al, I have been intouch with a contact of mine who works for a major magazine.  Of course it would be real and true, and I will have full control over the final edit, I'm going to make sure of that, if it happens at all.  They must get the facts from us and put no slant on it.  The mag is a good one (details will be given if it comes off).

Will keep you informed.  They may not do it though but my guess is they will as it's newsworthy now (thanks to the HFEA) and an "in" subject for today's woman.

Love, AJ xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Jo - I agree with everything you said - its as tho any fertility tx abroad is viewed as 'shady, suspect; exploitative,etc etc - especially eastern europe !!! 
WHY and where are all these wild stories coming from? why don't they ever name the clinics or individuals ? surely they have a legal and moral responsibility to do so?
What agenda do the HFEA have ? financial? legal ? as far as i can see the HFEA is not a ' watch dog ' it is a bsiness with a vested interest and should declare itself as such !
casey


----------

